
Show HN: DiscoverDev – An AI powered blog curation engine - deepakkarki
https://www.discoverdev.io/?ref=thn
======
deepakkarki
Hey HN, this is a side project of mine. Had posted this before, but didn't get
any attention, so trying again ;)

The idea behind this project is to track and tag high quality technical
articles published by the engineering teams of various companies. Kind of like
a "Product Hunt" for engineering blogs. We've limited ourselves to company
published articles (for now). The whole process is pretty much automated, but
all shortlisted articles do go through human eyes for a final quality check.
We also run a mailing list and have a twitter account
([https://twitter.com/discoverdev_io](https://twitter.com/discoverdev_io)) for
those interested. Read our about page for more info :
[https://www.discoverdev.io/about](https://www.discoverdev.io/about)

------
kernelsanderz
Hi. Seems like an interesting project. Perhaps would be more interesting to HN
users if you described how the algorithm worked? Or even better, published the
algorithm/model as open source so others can learn from it? I'm genuinely
interested in how curation can work in the absence of traditional search
engine signals like links or social engagement numbers.

